# Best Algae Eating Plecos



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

I am thinking about getting some pitbull plecos for my planted tank and some sailfin plecos or gold nugnets for my cichlid tanks.
What type of plecos are better algae eaters?
I don't know much about plecos and the references on their algae eating ability varies alot.

Thanks


----------



## yellowfox (Nov 14, 2006)

I recantly got 2 bull plecos or ruber plecos or rubber lip plecos or what ever you want to call them. They like the algae and don't seem to bother my gost shrimp.I have had them about 3 weeks .one is nocturnal and the other is not. they are about 1 1/2 inches now. I have red two difrent decriptions on their final size 3 inches and 6 inches. they are eather frantly cleaning or sitting still. they seem to have only 2 speeds spastic and stop.:dance: will try to get a picture of one of them tonight


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Of the three you listed I think pitbull plecos are the best at keeping algae at bay, the other two will probably destroy your planted tank. You can visit Planet Catfish :: Welcome! and look at a better description of each species in the catelog.


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

OK, so the pitbull plecos are the best of the small species.
What about the larger species, which types of the larger species favor algae? 

Thanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You keep a Common pleco in a 80 gallon for quiet a while. Their one of the best algae eating plecos I've ever had. For a much smaller pleco I've found the Clown to be very good.


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

yellowfox said:


> I recantly got 2 bull plecos or ruber plecos or rubber lip plecos or what ever you want to call them. They like the algae and don't seem to bother my gost shrimp.I have had them about 3 weeks .one is nocturnal and the other is not. they are about 1 1/2 inches now. I have red two difrent decriptions on their final size 3 inches and 6 inches. they are eather frantly cleaning or sitting still. they seem to have only 2 speeds spastic and stop.:dance: will try to get a picture of one of them tonight


There is more than one type with the that common name.

PlanetCatfish :: Cat-eLog :: Loricariidae :: Parancistrus aurantiacus

PlanetCatfish :: Cat-eLog :: Loricariidae :: Chaetostoma sp(l187a)

PlanetCatfish :: Cat-eLog :: Loricariidae :: Chaetostoma cf_thomsoni

PlanetCatfish :: Cat-eLog :: Loricariidae :: Chaetostoma pearsei


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I honestly don't know if I'd go too big on a Plec, even with an 80 gallon tank. Even the smaller ones are big waste producers, and the Cichlid's like very clean conditions. 
Something small to medium sized like a Bristlenose, or Clown could easily keep the algae in check, and still need supplemental feedings a few times a week, with a lot less waste load. 

I have a baryancistrus "schnee ball" or Lda 033 in my African tank and he does a great job on the algae, stays medium sized (around 5 - 6") and is very appealing to the eye.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Bulldog plecs are usually _Chaetostoma spp._. I imagine these are the same as 'Pitbull' plecs and others.

They like high flow rates so should do well in High tech planted tanks where flow rates are high and O2 is usually high too.

Personally I find Ancitrus Sp.3 (see Planet Catfish :: Welcome!) a great algae eater along with some Siamese Algae Eaters.

My Ancistrus do make large amounts of waste though, especially by chewing the bogwood. They're always breaking it down!


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

JanS said:


> I honestly don't know if I'd go too big on a Plec, even with an 80 gallon tank. Even the smaller ones are big waste producers, and the Cichlid's like very clean conditions.
> Something small to medium sized like a Bristlenose, or Clown could easily keep the algae in check, and still need supplemental feedings a few times a week, with a lot less waste load.
> 
> I have a baryancistrus "schnee ball" or Lda 033 in my African tank and he does a great job on the algae, stays medium sized (around 5 - 6") and is very appealing to the eye.


Can you provide me a pic for that pleco?
I love to introduce beautiful/colorful larger size plecos to my Flowerhorn tanks.
I have a very beautiful Goldie Sunshine about 3 inches long but recently found out that he is not an algae eater. I also have a common "Petsmart" pleco which does an excellent job; however he is not too attractive.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Round Head said:


> Can you provide me a pic for that pleco?
> I love to introduce beautiful/colorful larger size plecos to my Flowerhorn tanks.
> I have a very beautiful Goldie Sunshine about 3 inches long but recently found out that he is not an algae eater. I also have a common "Petsmart" pleco which does an excellent job; however he is not too attractive.


This isn't the best photo, but you can get an idea of how striking he is anyway.


----------



## FishyGirl20 (Jan 25, 2006)

> Bulldog plecs are usually Chaetostoma spp.. I imagine these are the same as 'Pitbull' plecs and others


Pitbull plecs are Parotocinclus jumbo...they look kind of like a bigger oto....but a bit more pleco like. And they stay small....which is awesome.  I just wish they were easier to find.


----------



## Isthan (Feb 27, 2006)

Bristle Nosed Plecos are very industrious cleaners and never grow out of that habit as they grow. Some plecos, for example common plecos, tend to get very large and then slow their eating habits. Bristles however do not grow overly large and love to clean. Bristles not only have the unique traits of the bristles to add interest, but also their spotted coloration is quite attractive.


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

Is there such a thing as a "Peppermint Bristle Nose"?
Anyone know where I can get some?

Thanks


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Round Head said:


> Is there such a thing as a "Peppermint Bristle Nose"?
> Anyone know where I can get some?
> 
> Thanks


I don't know of a Peppermint Bristle Nose but there is a Peppermint Pleco. There are some dealers like Exoticfinds.net that may carry them. My LFS had one a couple months ago. Wasn't cheap either.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

the best pleco by far that I have had in my 125 gal tank is a bristle nose pleco or also a albino bristlenose pleco. I have 2 fo them in with 4 discus 12 corys, stripped peacock eel, ghost shrimp, blue rams, cardinal tetras, and rummynose tetras, he does not bother anyone, also I just looked at him the other day and he had a huge piece of algae hanging out of his mouth and usually has at least a little stuck in his yap every time I see him


----------



## yellowfox (Nov 14, 2006)

PlanetCatfish :: Cat-eLog :: Loricariidae :: Chaetostoma cf_thomsoni
this is what my buldog plecos look like . my shy one has developed a black spot at the base of its tail and whin its on the gravel it gets white spots on its sides thes disaper whin it gets on the glass or on the fake wood. but the black spot does not disaper. the other one is still gray, some times it gets the white spots but not all the time.


----------



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi I was wondering if a L-191( dull eyed panaque) would be safe for a planted tank. he's around 3 inches?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

JanS said:


> I honestly don't know if I'd go too big on a Plec, even with an 80 gallon tank. Even the smaller ones are big waste producers, and the Cichlid's like very clean conditions.
> Something small to medium sized like a Bristlenose, or Clown could easily keep the algae in check, and still need supplemental feedings a few times a week, with a lot less waste load.
> 
> I have a baryancistrus "schnee ball" or Lda 033 in my African tank and he does a great job on the algae, stays medium sized (around 5 - 6") and is very appealing to the eye.


I agree with this statement. From my experience a pleco will cause more algae problems than it will solve. The amount of waste these fish produce is nothing short of amazing. If you have a light colored substrate you will not believe your eyes. They also are rough on many fine-leafed plants. I happen to really like plecos and have had snowballs, phantoms, and many others but had to remove them because of the mess.


----------



## drgold (Oct 22, 2006)

gibbus said:


> Hi I was wondering if a L-191( dull eyed panaque) would be safe for a planted tank. he's around 3 inches?


Royal plecs are not usually plant-friendly (ie - they eat everything plant-like in sight.). Great algae eaters, though. I breed and recommend albino bristlenose for attractive, effective algae eaters. They will be rough on plants occasionally, but they've been the best pleco option IME.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Roundhead- I was considering getting a white seam bristle nose (L183) which is very very similar to the peppermint with the exception of white seams on the dorsal and tail fins. Check out planetcatfish.com for the L183. I think there's an aquabid auction for some L183. If you plan on keeping some plecos with flowerhorn, you should just stick to something cheap rather than spending on an expensive pleco and having its eyes probably eaten by the flowerhorn.


----------

